# Firefox stuck refreshing click.w3i.com, no internet connection



## Jon_12156 (May 18, 2009)

I am trying to fix a toshiba a105 S2106 for someone else, so I don't know exactly how this happened.

I removed many things with malwarebytes' anti-malware (and other programs e.g. adaware, SUPERAntiSpyware) and now the scan does not pick anything up as malware, so I thought I had removed it all, but I have these problems:

1. This computer still will not connect to the internet (I posted another thread related to this in the xp section of the site http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/828238-failed-query-tcp-ip-settings.html#post6703711 in case this isn't a virus issue, which I thought it wasn't until I noticed problem #2) Read the thread at the above link to better understand my situation. Something may be wrong with Winsock Catalog or TCP/IP

2. When I open Firefox, it just keeps rapidly refeshing 
http://click.w3i.com/?Programid=132&Elementname=Error+Page...(followed by a bunch more characters) It does this no matter what webpage I try to go to. (a page never loads, the address bar just keeps flashing this address)

I am pretty sure w3i is associated with the freeze.com malware. I've dealt with that on another computer before and there was a Freeze.com folder in the program files on this computer I'm trying to fix now before I deleted it because I know it's trouble.

problem #2 only occurs in firefox, resetting the home page back to default didn't change the problem (I belive the homepage was set to Freeze.com or something of the sort, can't remember). Internet explorer just says it cannot display the webpage for any webpage (because my network connection is broken of course)

Here is my HijackThis Log, as it may or may not be useful. Do you see anything suspicious? Please feel free to look at my other thread too (link above) Thanks in advance.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:55:44 PM, on 5/18/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16827)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSMain.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\ToolBoxFX\bin\HPTLBXFX.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\ivpsvmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSServ.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Nate\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark Z2400 Series\lxdqMsdMon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Applications\Residence.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\lxdqserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxdqcoms.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\lotus\notes\ntmulti.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe
c:\program files\verizon wireless\venturi\Client\ventc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://news.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
O2 - BHO: (no name) - @@B4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - rsion - (no file)
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Lexmark Toolbar - {1017A80C-6F09-4548-A84D-EDD6AC9525F0} - C:\Program Files\Lexmark Toolbar\toolband.dll
O2 - BHO: ALOT Toolbar BHO - {5AA2BA46-9913-4dc7-9620-69AB0FA17AE7} - C:\Program Files\alot\bin\alot.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - ¨¨D-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - À?49E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - ð?06EF7-D7A2-49AD-A615-E903858CF284} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Lexmark Toolbar - {1017A80C-6F09-4548-A84D-EDD6AC9525F0} - C:\Program Files\Lexmark Toolbar\toolband.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ALOT Toolbar - {5AA2BA46-9913-4dc7-9620-69AB0FA17AE7} - C:\Program Files\alot\bin\alot.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tvs] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ToolBoxFX] "C:\Program Files\HP\ToolBoxFX\bin\HPTLBXFX.exe" /enumn /alertsn /notificationsn /systrayIconn /fln /frn /appDatan
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THotkey] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] c:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IVPServiceMgr] C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\ivpsvmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpbdfawep] C:\Program Files\HP\Dfawep\bin\hpbdfawep.exe 1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CFSServ.exe] CFSServ.exe -NoClient
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-Watch] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Nate\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdqamon] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark Z2400 Series\lxdqamon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdqmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark Z2400 Series\lxdqmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package Menu.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package VCD Maker.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {53F6FCCD-9E22-4d71-86EA-6E43136192AB} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {925DAB62-F9AC-4221-806A-057BFB1014AA} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://my.netzero.net/s/sp?r=al&cf=sp
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: lxdqCATSCustConnectService - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\\lxdqserv.exe
O23 - Service: lxdq_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxdqcoms.exe
O23 - Service: Lexar SG20 (LxrSG20s) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LxrSG20s.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Multi-user Cleanup Service - IBM Corp - C:\Program Files\lotus\notes\ntmulti.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Application Service (TAPPSRV) - TOSHIBA Corp. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe
O23 - Service: Venturi Client (Venturi2) - Venturi Wireless - c:\program files\verizon wireless\venturi\Client\ventc.exe

--
End of file - 12681 bytes


----------



## Jon_12156 (May 18, 2009)

There was an add-on in firefox for Freeze.com...I can't believe I forgot to check that. Now firefox just says server not found (like it is supposed to with no internet connection)

my problem about internet connection still exists though: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/828238-failed-query-tcp-ip-settings.html#post6703711

It would be much appreciated if someone could help me with that.


----------

